# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Gjyqi i Millosheviç: Ai mund ta vuajë dënimin në burg në Rusi

## Sokoli

*Surroi*: Për vendosjen e një kornize sigurie dhe në vendosjen e një procesi negociator efikas, në fillim delegacioni kosovar ishte i gatshëm për çdo gjë.  
*Milosheviç*: Ju pra pohoni se vendimi kryesor ishte që të mos përdoret forcë kundër Jugosllavisë? 
*Surroi*: Jo, por nuk di sesi lidhet e tërë kjo situatë me faktin se në Kosovë atëbotë kishim eskalim dhune brenda forcave policore, ushtarake serbe, kemi në kontinuitet vrasjen e civilëve, duke përfshirë fëmijë, gra shtatëzëna, njerëz të paarmatosur. 
*Milosheviç*: Ky takim praktikisht shënonte fundim e komunikimit me delegacionin e Serbisë dhe përgatitjen për Rambouillet, e më vonë edhe për luftën, të paktën kur kemi fjalën për kronologjinë e ngjarjeve. A po jo? 
*Surroi*: Ju personalisht jeni takuar me të dërguarin Hill, i cili ka transmetuar mendimet e padiskutuara dhe delegacioni kosovar është takuar me ambasadorin Hill, i cili na ka transmetuar qëndrimet e palës serbe. Ky ka qenë një proces negociator për të cilin ju vetë jeni pajtuar

*Milosheviç*: Por pas kësaj, në takimet që ka marrë pjesë delegacioni serb, ju nuk jeni përgjegjur e as nuk jeni paraqitur për të folur? 
*Surroi*: Qeveria serbe erdhi në disa takime demonstrative dhe ftesa e tyre ishte urbi et orbi për takim me shqiptarët. Në asnjë moment nuk ka pasur ftesë ndaj ndonjë delegacioni dhe kjo nuk ishte e lidhur fare me zhvillimet e atëhershme. Në këtë takim do të mund të shkonte, sipas kësaj ftese të delegacionit të qeverisë serbe, dhe Shoqata e Pllumbaxhinjve të Kosovës, ku shumica janë shqiptarë e përfaqësonte një pjesë të popullatës kosovare. 
*Milosheviç*: Kur flisni për një shoqëri të parëndësishme e keni fjalën për përfaqësuesit e komuniteteve të tjera etnike, po apo jo? 
*Surroi*: Po e kam fjalën për shqiptarët. 
*Milosheviç*: Për Selimin, Haradinajn, për atë çfarë kanë bërë ata, për vrasjet që i kanë bërë ndaj ushtarëve, civilëve, sipas mendimit tuaj a është një krim ky? 
*Surroi*: Unë mendoj se këtë çështje e kaluam dje, apo jo. Gjykatësi May: Këtë temë e kemi diskutuar dhe nuk ka kuptim që të vazhdojmë. 
*Milosheviç*: Po sulmin e NATO-s mbi Jugosllavinë a e konsideroni krim apo jo? 
Gjykatësi May: Me këtë temë do të merret dhoma e jo dëshmitari. 
*Milosheviç*: Po dëshmitari paraqet mendimin e tij... 
Gjykatësi May: Dëshmitarin mund ta pyetni vetëm për qëndrimin e tij personal ndaj sulmit, por nuk është e njëjta gjë çfarë po pyesni ju. 
*Milosheviç*: Po pikërisht për këtë po e pyes, a e konsideron këtë sulm si krim? 
Gjykatësi May: Mund ta pyetni nëse shqiptarët e kanë mirëpritur këtë sulm, a e kanë konsideruar atë si një shpëtim, këtë mund ta pyetni po të dëshironi? Kosova e pavarur? 
*Milosheviç*: Lidhur me takimin serbo-shqiptar që e organizoi organizata gjermane që vepron në kuadër të Unionit Evropian për Integrime. A e keni fjalën për një bashkëjetesë me shqiptarët e Shqipërisë? 
*Surroi*: Kemi qenë për koekzistencën multietnike në Kosovë. Ishte çështje për vendosjen e një procesi, më në fund nëse ky proces do të rezultonte me pavarësinë e Kosovës aq më mirë. Mirëpo iniciali ishte vendosja e një procesi i cili do ta normalizonte situatën për një moment dhe do të mundësonte hapjen e bisedave për statusin e Kosovës. 
*Milosheviç*: Thatë se në këtë keni pasur përkrahjen nga ministritë e brendshme. A patët përkrahje edhe nga politikanët e tjerë serbë? 
*Surroi*: Nuk është se kisha përkrahje, unë thashë se njëri prej pjesëmarrësve ishte anëtar i partisë së ministrit të tanishëm z. Mihailoviq. Isha i lidhur personalisht me takimet me z. Mihailoviq. Ai gjithmonë është angazhuar për një zgjidhje paqësore. Në këtë listë njerëzish janë evidencuar me vite të tëra shumë njerëz nga opozita e atëhershme e Serbisë. 
*Milosheviç*: Në po të njëjtin program keni përmendur se tendosjet në Kosovë janë shkaktuar nga hegjemonia serbe. A e trajtoni Kosovën si pjesë të Serbisë kur është fjala për hegjemoni? 
*Surroi*: Nuk e kam trajtuar kurrë Kosovën si pjesë të Serbisë. *Milosheviç*: Sipas kësaj logjike a mund të flitet edhe për hegjemoninë tek baskët... 
Gjykatësi May: Jo z. *Milosheviç*, ne tani merremi me Kosovën. 
*Milosheviç*: Në dhjetorin e 1997 keni marrë pjesë në diskutimet në Washington për paqe. Ju thatë se e ndiqni politikën e paqes të z. Rugova? 
*Surroi*: Politika e z. Rugova si politikë paqësore ka qenë politikë pasiviteti. 
*Milosheviç*: Me këtë gjë a keni nënkuptuar se në Kosovë dhe Metohi kishte nevojë për një politikë të dhunës? 
*Surroi*: Unë isha i mendimit se politika paqësore, e rezistencës paqësore nënkupton aktivitet joviolent. Unë mendoj se një pasivitet jo vetëm që devalvon politikën paqesore por sjellë manifestimin e dhunës. 
*Milosheviç*: Ju jeni nënshkrues të memorandumit të ashtuquajtur momorandum të grupit të 23 intelektualëve. Solana me këtë rast kërkoi intervenimin në NATO. A është kështu apo jo? 
*Surroi*: Nuk di për këtë, por kërkesa ime ka qenë gjithnjë eksplicite për intervenim ushtarak në Kosovë, në mënyrë që të mbrohen qytetarët e Kosovës. 
*Milosheviç*: *Në konferencën për Kosovën në Athinë ju thatë që procesi i dezintegrimit i Jugosllavisë duhet të marrë fund, me shkëputjen e Malit të Zi dhe Kosovës, si dhe me shkatërimin e Jugosllavisë. A është e vërtetë kjo apo jo?*
*Surroi*: Nuk besoj se kam përmendur diç për Serbinë, por unë mendoj se rrjedha e natyrshme e dezintegrimit të Jugosllavisë është që të pavarësohen Kosova dhe Mali i Zi. 
*Milosheviç*: Ju gjithashtu përmendët shpërbërjen e Serbisë. A e dini plani i kujt është ky? 
Gjykatësi May: Nuk po flasim për Serbinë. Këshilltarët e shqiptarëve 
*Milosheviç*: Morton Abramovitz a ishte këshilltar i Thaçit në Rambouillet. 
*Surroi*: Ai ka qenë këshilltar i delegacionit të Kosovës me ftesën time. 
*Milosheviç*: A ishte ai si individ apo në listën e Grupit Ndërkombëtar të Krizës, duke përfshirë Albright, Clark, Ashdown, i cili ishte këtu në këtë dhomë para disa ditëve, apo e keni fjalën për atë personalisht? 
*Surroi*: Albright nuk mund të ishte këshilltare jona, sepse ishte sekretare e shtetit, Clark ishte komandant i NATO-s, kështu që as ai nuk ka mundur të jetë këshilltar yni. Z. Abramovitz ka qenë i ftuar në cilësinë e tij personale. 
*Milosheviç*: A keni qenë në dijeni për takimin ndërmjet tij dhe Thaçit gjatë konferencës së Rambouilletsë? 
*Surroi*: Jo vetëm të z. Thaçi, por edhe të anëtarëve të tjerë të cilët ishin nga përbëria e UÇK-së. 
*Milosheviç*: Do të thotë edhe anëtarët tjerë janë takuar me të gjatë Rambouilletsë? 
*Surroi*: Ai ka takuar njerëz të Rambouilletsë por përpjekje themelore e z. Clark ishte që të bindet kjo pjesë e delegacionit se ishte e nevojshme jo vetëm të nënshkruhet kjo marrëveshje, por edhe të merren hapa për transformimin e UÇK-së në jetën civile. 
*Milosheviç*: Në takimin e vitit 1997 në Munih ju thatë se ishte e domosdoshme që formohen institucionet ligjore shqiptare. A menduat se institucionet e Kosovës do të përbëheshin vetëm nga shqiptarët? 
*Surroi*: Nuk jam shprehur ndonjëherë për institucionet legale shqiptare. Unë atje kam folur për institucionet legale kosovare ku shumicën e përbëjnë shqiptarët. 
*Milosheviç*: Duke marrë parasysh atë që po ndodh tash, ku ka një spastrim etnik. A mendoni se kjo është një ideologji... 
Gjykatësi May: Në lidhje me dëshminë e dëshmitarit ju mund ta pyesni për ato që ndodhën më 1998 e tutje. 
*Milosheviç*: A ishte kjo ideologji, fazë e së cilës, përqëndrimi më i madh ngritet në llogari të Kosovës, në Mitrovicë pikërisht? 
Gjykatësi May: Mos iu përgjigjni kësaj pyetjeje. 
*Milosheviç*: Mirë. Ju thatë në dhjetor të vitit 1997 në Washington... Si keni arsyetuar terrorizmin në Kosovë? 
*Surroi*: Jo, ky nuk ka qenë arsyetim i asgjëje, fshehje e gjendjes reale. Pasi dihet se konferenca e Daytonit solli në tryezë negociatore ata që kishin ushtruar dhunën madje shpërbleu me formim të shtetësisë një lëvizje, e cila në thelb ishte fashiste dhe gjenocidale. 
*Milosheviç*: Ju pohoni se Republika serbe u krijua në baza gjenocidale? 
*Surroi*: Kjo shtetësi është krijuar duke dëbuar njerëzit nga shtëpitë e tyre, duke vrarë fëmijë, familje të tëra, duke shkatërruar fshatra të tërë. Dhe kjo gjykatë tashmë e ka konfirmuar ekzistimin e gjenocidit në Bosnjë e Hercegovinë. 
*Milosheviç*: Dhe ju konsideroni se serbët e kanë zbatuar këtë gjenocid? 
Gjykatësi May: Për këtë gjë do ta konstatojë gjykata e jo dëshmitari. Katastrofa humanitare 
*Milosheviç*: Ti kthehemi Kosovës, a dini për qindra mija serbë të dëbuar, shumë të zhdukur, të vrarë. A keni marrë ndonjë deklaratë publike apo keni marrë ndonjë qëndrim publik lidhur me këtë? 
*Surroi*: Qëndrimi im ka qenë eksplicit dhe përdorimi i fjalëve të mia ka qenë eksplicit, lidhur me atë ideologji, e cila nëse ekziston në mendjet e njerëzve pretendon të dëbojë nga Kosova serbët apo joshqiptarët e tjerë. Me këtë ideologji, e cila, nëse ekziston, grupe të organizuara e kanë quajtur fashiste dhe kam thënë se ai që pretendon ta bëjë këtë punë do ta kopjojë ideologjinë fashiste të *Milosheviç*it. 
*Milosheviç*: Më 22 mars, dy ditë para agresionit të NATO-s, ju thatë se shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë frikë nga serbët me rastin e sulmeve të NATO-s. Nga kjo del se shumë kosovarë do të kishin frikë se sulmet e NATO-s do të ktheheshin kundër tyre dhe se vendi do të përballej me një katastrofë humanitare. Më vonë doli, sipas raporteve të OSBE-së, se nuk kishte katastrofë humanitare para bombardimit, që u shkaktua pas dhe gjatë bombardimit. Kështu është apo jo? 
*Surroi*: Nuk mund të konsiderohet se në Kosovë nuk ka pasur katastrofë humanitare. Momentin para vendosjes së misionit verifikues në Kosovë kishte së paku 250.000 refugjatë të brendshëm. Unë kam parë me sytë e mi, jo vetëm në Prishtinë por në të gjitha vendet e Kosovës, sesi lëviznin njerëzit nga fshatrat e shkatërruara. Vlerësimi im doli se ishte i drejtë më 22 mars në Reuters, sepse menjëherë pas fillimit të bombardimeve filluan luftimet, filloi hakmarrja e forcave serbe...

----------


## tear-drops

Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova për herë të parë takohet me Millosheviçin sy më sy në një pamje krejt tjetër. Tani Rugova është president i Kosovës, ndërsa Millosheviçi është i akuzuar para Tribunalit të Hagës dhe përgjigjet për krimet që i ngarkohen. Deri në këtë moment Rugova u është përgjigjur pyetjeve të Prokurorisë dhe dëshmia e tij mund të përmblidhet më shumë në një rekapitullim të ngritjes politike të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës dhe në historiatin personal të zotit Rugova.  Është folur për heqjen e autonomisë së Kosovës në vitin 1989, për aktivizimin e LDK-së, për përpjekjet që ka bërë kjo parti për ti ndihmuar së pari të dëbuarit nga puna dhe më vonë për të organizuar sistemin e edukimit pasi shqiptarët u përzunë edhe nga shkollat. Është prezantuar edhe dokumenti i famshëm i nënshkruar midis zotit Rugova dhe të akuzuarit Millosheviç për kthimin e nxënësve shqiptarë në shkolla. Më vonë kanë arritur deri në momentin e marrëveshjes së Rambujesë. Deri në këto momente për opinionin shqiptar nuk është thënë asgjë që nuk dihet, por gazetarëve të shumtë të huaj që janë mbledhur këtu për të ndjekur këtë dëshmi të Rugovës, u ka lënë përshtypje një detaj nga dëshmia e Rugovës lidhur me negociatat në Rambuje.
Zoti Rugova ka dëshmuar se në një moment tre përfaqësuesit e delegacionit shqiptar dhe tre përfaqësuesit e delegacionit serb ishin takuar me zonjën Medlin Ollbrajt dhe ajo u kishte thënë qartë:
 nëse ju shqiptarët nuk e nënshkruani marrëveshjen, ju do të izoloheni nga bota dhe ne nuk do mendojmë më për ju, ndërsa serbëve u ka thënë  nëse ju nuk e nënshkruani, atëhere do tju bombardojmë. Kjo për herë të parë është thënë në mënyrë kaq të qartë nga zoti Rugova. Pa dyshim mënyra se si është duke e bërë egzaminimin prokuroria, do ti lërë hapërsirë të madhe edhe të akuzuarit Millosheviç, që edhe ai në detaje të vazhdojë të pyesë Rugovën për dëshminë që ka dhënë deri tani.

----------


## kosovar

*Deshmitari K6 shkakton termet ne gjyqin e Hages: opinioni kosovar i nokautuar*

Analiza 
Sanço Panço arriti në Hagë 
Teuta Zymberi, Zvicër 

Paraqitja e Sanço Panços në Hagë jep sinjalin e thirrjes së Rikardit të tretë: Një kalë! Një kalë! Për një kalë falë gjithë mbretërinë!" Kur lideri, politikani, kryetari mendjelehtë bëhet një Sanço Panço!!! Kush e besonte se do ta takonte edhe njëherë Don Kishotin në Holandë! 

Nuk është e nevojshme të shpjegohet se kush është personazhi i Sanço Panços. Ne e njohim të gjithë. Por, më mirë se kushdo nga ne, e njeh atë, Don Kishoti i tij. 

Pyetja është: A do të shkonte me vullnet të plotë kryetari i LDK dhe kryetari i Kosovës të dëshmonte kundër xhelatit të Serbisë, Sllobodan Millosheviq? A ishte i detyruar Ibrahim Rugova të shkonte në Hagë? A është menduar të jetë paraqitja e Rugovës në gjyqin e Hagës një rehabilitim politik apo politikë interne mes tij dhe ndërkombëtarëve? Pse e pa të arsyeshme Ibrahim Rugova të sqarojë takimet e tij me Millosheviqin pikërisht në Hagë? Pse Rugova nuk e pa të arsyeshme të dëshmojë për takimet e tij në Beograd para deputetëve në parlament të Kosovës? Dihet se Rugova iu shmang dhe heshti për këto takime plot katër vjet para popullit të tij dhe as që do të kishte dashur ndonjëherë të hynte në gjërat e përziera serbe, prandaj çka e shtyri të shkojë tek bashkmendimtari i tij-kriminilei Millosheviq. Një fjalë popullore thotë: 
Kungulli do të dalë përmbi ujë... 

Rugova nuk identifikon fatin e shqiptarëve gjatë kohës së luftës .Prandaj as dëshmia e tij në gjyqin e Hagës nuk identifikoi asnjë fakt të luftës në Kosovë, dëshmia e tij nuk identifikoi asnjë ngjarje të të gjitha viteve që ndodhën në Kosovë, dëshmia e Rugovës nuk e rëndoi për asnjë krim Millosheviqin që ka bërë në Kosovë, dëshmia e Rugovës nuk ndriçoi asnjë argument të gjenocidit shtetëror serb mbi popullin e Kosovës, dëshmia e kryetarit të Kosovës ngjanë një dëshmi thënë marrëzi, aq shumë pështjelluese. 

Duken jo logjike veprimet që bëri Rugova në kohën kur ishte kohë e egër lufte. E pabesuar duket pamja e "Arrestit shtëpiak" Pikërisht në vitin 1998 në kohën e luftës, ai shpall(ë) zjedhjet e lira në Prishtinë dhe e rizgjedh(ë) veten kryetar i Kosovës. Kjo ishte koha kur Drenica luftonte, Prishtina protestonte. Pse Rugova me kohë nuk doli të rrokë armët si Kryetar i Kosovës që ishte, por formonte grupe e komisione për bisedime me Serbinë!!! 

Si kishte mundësi apo rrugë të lira Ibrahim Rugova të zhvillonte takime në Beograd, takime me ambasadorin rus, në kohën kur digjej Kosova në të katër anët e saj nga ushtria serbe? Si lejoi që, "një kryetar i Kosovës"të jetë kaq i preferuar për politikën serbe e të përdorej kaq lehtë dhe të pranonte fare lehtë dhe krejtësisht lehtë të takohej në Beograd me Millosheviqin për të vazhduar bisedime pozitive akoma për Kosovën? Si lejoi një "kryetar Kosove" të kërkonte imunitet nga Serbia dhe nuk pranoi të bashkohej në Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës?! Si lejoi Ibrahim Rugova të mbetej nën sigurinë e policëve të Serbisë në Prishtinë dhe nuk pranoi të jetë në malet e Kosovës në Shtabin Qendror të UÇK?! Pse e lejoi ketë hapësirë kaq të lirshme dëshmitari i Millosheviqit, që mundësia e ikjes së tij të mbetej: Autostrada politike Prishtinë- Beograd, e jo të ishte ajo Prishtinë-Tiranë?! Si pranoi kaq lehtë Sançoja i lëdekëistëve ta linte Kosovën në tmerr lufte, në kufoma, në flakë, në masakra, e ta preferonte rrugën e shpëtimit përmes Këshillave të Millosheviqit për në Itali?! 

Një është shumë e qartë. Rugova nuk ka udhëtuar në Hagë me dëshirën e tij për të dëshmuar dhe as që do ta bënte këtë, po mos t'i bëhej presion nga të huajt. Rugova e ka ditur shumë mirë se do të ballafaqohet me të vërtetën e madhe se do t'i dalin shumë marrëzira në shesh, të cilat kurrë nuk ia tregoi popullit të tij publikisht. Dëshmia e llojit të tillë nuk e ka ngarkuar për asgjë kryekriminelin Millosheviq. 

Rugova nuk ka dëshmuar për argumentet që duhej dëshmuar. Ibrahim Rugova nuk mund të dëshmojë ndryshe. 

Paraqitja e Rugovës në gjyqin e Hagës përballë kriminelit Sllobodan Millosheviq do të jetë një rol i pakuptuar që të shtyn të mendosh: Se: cilin rol dhe rolin e kujt ka luajtur dhe për cilat role të Kosovës po luan Ibrahim Rugova në gjyqin e Hagës, ku më së paku edhe paraqitet në roline e dëshmitarit!!! 

Presidenti i Kosovës zbulon botërisht lidhjen e tij të bashkpunëtorit me kryekriminelin e popullit të tij Sllobodan Millosheviq! Kjo është tepër e rëndë për një popull, që ta mbajë akoma si president, kur botërisht vërtetohen takimet e fshehta me kryekriminelin Kjo është tepër e rëndë për vetë Rugovën që të kthehet akoma në karrigen e kryetarit të Kosovës Por: Një kalë! Një kalë! Për një kalë falë gjithë mbretërinë!" Dhe a nuk po falen pëllëmbët e Kosovës, a nuk po falet Mitrovica! Dhe nuk duhet harruar se, paraqitja e Ibrahim Rugovës në gjyqin e Hagës mund të jetë: ose një imponim i padashur nga ana e tij për të dëshmuar, ose një lojë e re përmes avansimit të Rugovës, që, ta ketë më lehtë administrimi ndërkombëtar për të vendosur rreth statusit të Kosovës! Përndryshe në rrethana të tjera, Rugova nuk do ta dëmtonte vetveten me një dëshmi të tillë që unë nuk e quaj dëshmi, por një gjendje e ulët qyqarllëku e kryetarit të Kosovës pa farë krenarie kombëtare. 

Pas kësaj skene apo duelit të mjerë që zhvillohet në gjyqin e Hagës mes Rugovës dhe Millosheviqit, sikurse ujku me dhinë, apo dueli i dy personave që kishin bashkpunuar deri dje së bashku, është turp kombëtar për Ibrahim Rugovën të merret më me politikë e lëre më të jetë akoma kryetar i Kosovës!!! 

Dëshmia e Ibrahim Rugovës është vetëm një justifikim partiak i karrierës së tij politike-pacifiste në kuadër të LDK dhe asgjë më tepër. 
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Larësit e mëkateve

 ANALIZAT E TEUTA ZYMBERIT, NUK DO T`I HANIN AS QENTË ME GJALPË!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Zvicër, 14 maj 2002 / Shkruan: Kadri Osmani 
Pas kësaj skene apo duelit të mjerë që zhvillohet në gjyqin e Hagës mes Rugovës dhe Millosheviqit, sikurse ujku me dhinë, apo dueli i dy personave që kishin bashkpunuar deri dje së bashku, është turp kombëtar për Ibrahim Rugovën të merret më me politikë e lëre më të jetë akoma kryetar i Kosovës!!! Dëshmia e Ibrahim Rugovës është vetëm një justifikim partiak i karrierës së tij politike-pacifiste në kuadër të LDK dhe asgjë më tepër. (Teuta Zymberi) 

G :egjiptiane: .(Gazetarja Gënjeshtare), Teuta Zymberi, është nga Fshati Varosh të Ferizajt, dhe në bazë të artikujve të saja krejtësisht destruktivë, unë me kohë e pata quajtur- Shkina e Varoshit!!- por intimisht me një dozë frike se mos e kam tepruar?- e tash me këtë paraqitje për mua përjetësisht është e do të jetë- s h k i n ë. 

G.G. është bashkëshorte e zotit Zeqirija Dërmaku, kushëri i Fatmir Dërmakut bashkëpunëtor i shkive, tash në burgun amerikan në Bonsvil. Pjesëtarë po të kësaj familje kanë planifikuar vrasjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, dhe tash janë kaq të mllefosur që nuk ia dolën ta likuidonin fizikisht, dhe përpiqen ta likuidojnë politikisht, në mënyrën më të paskrupullt çnjerëzore. Në vend që ta vënin gishtin kokës e të mendonin: na ia punuam në të gjitha mënyrat më të poshtra, kurse Dr. Rugova sërish nuk po shprehet dhe po tenton të na i ruaj "fëtyrat" përpara armiqve!?! 

G.G. s`e ka për pesë para, se edhe një shkencëtar serb a malazias, Pavlloviç-Kaçurreli, me siguri që është ca më "shqiptar" se Teuta!! Ai shkencëtar na lavdëronte, kur të gjithë shkiet po na shanin; ai shkruante për emrat e bukur shqiptarë, kurse për emrin "Teuta" thonte: Shqiptarët shpesh i pagëzojnë bijat e veta me emërin- Teuta, emër ky me të cilin mburren vajzat shtathedhura shqiptare, pse këtë emër kishte edhe mbretëresha shqiptare- Teuta!! 

G.G. tashmë ka shkelur mbi nderin familiar dhe mbi virtytet historike kombëtare, ajo me paturpësi e quan Rugovën mik të Millosheviçit, e jo ashtu sikur që vërtet ishte- mik besnik i profesorit dhe kolegut të vet të ndjerë, Anton Çetta!! 

G.G. me artikujt e vet përkund djepat serbë dhe miklon zemrat serbe në Kosovë!! E pra, nënat shqiptare nuk e kanë pasur në traditë, dhe nuk di se çfarë qëndrimi ka familja e Gazetares Gënjeshtare- Teuta, kur kjo ka kaluar hapur në mbrojtjen e kriminelit Millosheviç, duke e quajtur Zot Shtëpie të Ibrahim Rugovës, sepse Zotriu i Sanço Panços ishte Don Kishoti!?!  

Çfarë do të mendojnë e çfarë do të thonë familjet, pjesëtarët e të cilëve jua masakruan hordhitë sebe me në krye kirminelin Millosheviç, kur të marrin vesh se qenka një G :egjiptiane: . "shqiptare"- e cila vajton si qyqja në degë pse s`ka mundësi ta bëjë zëvendësimin: ta burgos në Hagë Dr. Rugovën, e Sllobën t`ia vëjë dëshmitar!?! 

G.G. të gjitha këto i bën në emër të "patriotizmit"- për restaurimin e komunizmit në Shqipëri!! Ajo është nënshkruese e peticioneve për lirimin nga burgu të shkatërraçit, të kretenit të Kretës, Fatos Nanosit. Ajo ka qenë përkrahëse e Qosjes, e Hydajet Hasenit dhe e Hysni Milloshit për shkatërrimin e Shqipërisë më 1997: dhe të tillët kanë vetëm një emër- terroristë; më kot tash duan të paraçitën "çlirimtarë!! Në njërën anë kanë plot gojën Uçk, në anën tjetër veprojnë kundër vetë frymës të Uçk-së!! 

G.G. për mbititull ia vura:" Larësit e mëkateve"- njërin nga nëntë nëntitujt e një shkrimi të Dr. Riza Bradës, me titull:" SOCIOPATOLOGJIA JONË NË POLITIKË", ku numron defektet: bajraktarizmi, politikanizmi, liderizmi, nihilizmi, përfituesit, poltronistët, pazarllëkçinjtë, neutralistët dhe larësit e mëkateve. Mua kjo e fundit m`u duk më e përshtatshme për rastin konkret, por kjo nuk do të thotë se këta socialfashistë nuk janë të prekur nga të gjitha këto qëmundje patologjike, njëfarë soj kaçamaku shtrigash- me thonj, me lesh e me ***!!! 

Luljat e kobit! 

G.G. e di mirë se sa tolerantë kemi qenë: gëzoheshim që po shkollehen vajzat tona, se kishim pak, dhe i quanim lulet e para, dallëndyshet e para...Vëllaut të saj ia kam dhënë shoferin me veturë e ka dërguar nga Durrësi në Qafëthanë?- ku është tash ai vëlla Besimi?- në mos e pastë çartur edhe ai besën shqiptare!?!  

Ku ishe ti Besim Zymberi kur G.G. në shkrimet e saja prej shkine te lëpushka "Republika" e sarhoshit kronik, Salih Kabashi, kërkonin luftë civile!?!- dhe ti duhet ta dije se këta socialfashitë do të bënin që të harroheshin masakrat serbe, vetëm për t`i plotësuar tekat e veta inatçore, vetëm po të mos ishte sot NATO këtu!?! Dhe a është G.G. motër jotaja, apo mëtër e socialfashistit Ernes Luma!?! 

G.G. si një inatçeshë tigreshë, dhëmbët ngërdheshë, dhe i sulet çdo kuj që nuk simpatazizon Nanon dhe Greqinë-Serbinë!!! Kjo çartje njerëzore në medicinë quhet "amok"- kur i tërbuari sulmon këdo faj e pafaj. Ajo gënjeshtare e di fare mirë se Ilir-(Ilija!) Meta äshtë në Beograd, dhe atje flet në emër të "Kosovës"!?! E të dalish kundër presinendtit tënd, është çmenduri, dhe këtë e bëjnë vetëm barbarët, të cilët as kanë aftësi organizative e as prirje shtetformuese. 

G.G. e di se Rikardi i Tretë kur po kërkonte kalin, njëri nga publiku i tha, pse jo- gomarin? Dhe artisti i tha, PO!- eja!! Kësaj radhe do duhej t`i thonte Gazetares Gënjeshtare, PO!-eja ti sokolicë-gomaricë!! Se nuk mund të quhesh ndryshe, kur kryetarit me renome kombëtare-ndërkombëtare, i thua- mendjelehtë!! Mos ka nevojë të ta tërheqin verejtjen edhe ty nga Amerika!?!- po që se ande nuk je hy në listën e zezë!?! 

"Kungulli do të dalë përmbi ujë..." 

G.G. si joshqiptare, nuk e ditka se fjala jonë shqipe popullore thotë tekstualisht: Kungulli nuk shkon gjithnjë mbi ujë, e kurrën e kurrës: Kungulli do të dalë përmbi ujë!! Thuhet edhe: I ka dalë shumështi mbi përshesh. G.G.-dezertore nga Lluzerni i Zvicrës, ka "fëtyrë" ta akuzojë Rugovën pse nuk doli në mal!!! Dhe vetëm edhe kjo do të na duhej, që të realizohej komplet plani serb për Kosovësn "Toka e Djegur"!!!- ja se për çfarë i dhemb zemra Shkinës së Varoshit!! 

G.G. filozofi dhe vizionari Rugova ngadhnjeu me politikën e vet të urtë, me Liddhjen Demokartike të Kosovës, me taktikë dhe strategji zenitore, që debilët e sojit tuaj nuk mund ta kuptojnë. Dhe vetëm kjo metodë pune, e bëri Rugovën gjigant në Hagë, dhe gëzoi zemrat e bardha kombëtare-ndërkombëtare, përveç zemrat e shkive e të shkinave serbishtfolëse dhe shqipfolëse!! 

G.G. teksti integral historik në formë Interviste i kyetarit Dr. Rugovës në Hagë, është botuar në 13 faqe të plota te gazeta "Zëri ditor" dhe do të botohet- libër, në ballinë do ta ketë foton e Kryetarit tonë me mësuesin dhe kolegën e vet të ndjerë, Anton Çetta, pajtimtari i gjaqeve, amanetet e të cilit pikëpërpikë i ka zbatuar Dr. Rugova. Pra, këtu mund të vëhet fjala e urtë arabe: Qenat lehin. Karëvani ecën përpara. 

G.G. Dr. Rugova nuk mund të bënte pjesë në" Shtabin Qendror të UÇK?!"- përderisa paraprakisht nuk ishte pjesëtar i Shtabit të Kretenëve të Kretës!!! "që mundësia e ikjes së tij të mbetej: Autostrada politike Prishtinë- Beograd, e jo të ishte ajo Prishtinë-Tiranë?!"- G.G. ka harruar të shtojë-Athinë-Tiranë- Beograd- Moskë!!!! Kjo është rruga jetësore e socialfashistëve shqiptarë në realcionin: Prishtinë-Shkup-Tiranë!!! Këtë tashmë e dinë edhe trumcakët në gardh. "Presidenti i Kosovës zbulon botërisht lidhjen e tij të bashkpunëtorit me kryekriminelin e popullit të tij Sllobodan Millosheviq!"  ky "projekt" del vetëm nga koka jote që bie duhmë të vezës së prishur! Populli i Kosovës tregoi pjekuri që shkoi me demokracinë e jo me agresorët soacilafashistë. 

G.G. thirrjet histerike për rëzimin e Kryetarit:" është tepër e rëndë për një popull, që ta mbajë akoma si president, kur botërisht vërtetohen takimet e fshehta me kryekriminelin"- dhe shpifjet publike, duhet të dënëhen me ligj, por jo me burg, në rastin konkret në- çmendinë. "Dhe a nuk po falen pëllëmbët e Kosovës, a nuk po falet Mitrovica!"- një pikë karburanti, një pikë karburanti- për këtë ata e falin Mitrovicën!! 

"Rugova nuk do ta dëmtonte vetveten me një dëshmi të tillë që unë nuk e quaj dëshmi, por një gjendje e ulët qyqarllëku e kryetarit të Kosovës pa farë krenarie kombëtare."- ori qyqe kukuvajë, nënat shqiptare në të zeza huta, ti e tradhtove emrin- "Teuta"!!- dhe ti ke "fëtyrë" ta përmendish "krenarinë"- o zgjyrë e çdo zgjyre, o mënxyrë e çdo mënxyre!! 

G.G. pas votimeve, do duhej të bësh thirrje që të ulën gjakrat, dhe të përkrahen organet vetëqeverisëse të Kosovës, deri në fushatën tjetër zgjedhore...Por ti u çarte, krejtësht u tërbove...atëherë nuk na mbetet tjetër pos të urojmë që ta marrish një çmim në gazetari për "Analizën", zonja Te-m-uta!!- sot, e nesër ta marrish mallkimin e brezave!! 
Amen. 

Lexoni e (mos) besoni!  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## era

Rugova mbylli kapitullin më të rëndësishëm
Dëshmia e tij u shoqërua me frymëmarrje të thellë nga pothuajse të gjithë kosovarët dhe, pse jo, edhe te gjithë shqiptarët. Tashmë mund të thuhet pa frikë se janë sqaruar disa prej atyre që cilësoheshin si skutat më të errëta të një periudhe sa dramatike, aq edhe përcaktuese


Franko EGRO/HAGË

Vështirë se mund të gjendet, madje edhe në mesin e më skeptikëve, prej atyre
që kanë dyshime,  se cili e fitoi "dylyftimin e të fortëve në Hagë ". Në
kryqëzimin e shumëpritur të akuzave dhe kundërakuzave,  Ibrahim Rrugova
replikoi me qetësi dhe maturi, çka reflektoi siguri. Në përgjigje të
pyetjeve,  ai u përpoq të krijonte në mënyrë të qartë dhe sistematike një
tabllo realiste, e cila pasqyronte aspektet më të dhimbshme të asaj që ka
hyrë tashmë nëpër analet e historisë ndërkombëtare si "tragjedi  kosovare". Lideri tradicional i saj shtjelloi qysh " me rënien e gongut " pikëpamjen
sipas së cilës shqiptarët nuk kanë qenë asnjëherë agresivë ndaj banorëve të
tjerë. Përkundrazi, shtoi Rrugova, një gjë e tillë ka qenë pjesë thelbësore
dhe e frikshme e politikës serbe. "Nuk duhet harruar se janë helmuar puset.
Këtë e ka inicuar regjimi i Beogradit, të cilin e ka udhëhequr i akuzuari në
vitin '98 dhe '99, " e ilustroi ai pikëpamjen e vet.


Kërshëri dhe interes i jashtëzakonshëm



Me kërshëri dhe interes të jashtëzakonshëm, dhe jo vetëm në Kosovë, u prit debati mes të akuzuarit dhe dëshmitarit lidhur me takimin e tyre të
përbashkët në Beograd në kulmin e luftës. Dhe nuk kishte asnjë ekuivok se qëndrimi i liderit pacifist ndaj UÇK- së përbënte kulmin e tij. Presidenti
Rugova nuk la shteg për asnjë hamendje kur me siguri dhe "prepotencë "
deklaroi se UÇK - ja jo vetëm që nuk ishte organizatë terroriste ( te cilën,  sipas të akuzuarit,  edhe ai e kishte cilësuar si të tillë ), por ishte
lëvizje mbarëpopullore që lindi si reagim kundër dhunës serbe. Madje,  ai
shkoi më larg në mbrojtjen që i bëri asaj duke theksuar se: " ... ajo u
krijua prej patriotëve që luftuan për liri. "

Rrëfimi i Dr. Rugovës gradualisht filloi të fitonte edhe një dimension
tjetër-atë njerëzor. Këtë dëshmitari e siguroi nëpërmjet asaj pjese të
rrëfimit që sqaronte se si të gjithë kosovarët e tjerë,  edhe ai gjatë gjithë
periudhës së luftës ndihej i kërcënuar dhe i frikësuar. Kjo,  shtoi Presidenti,  e kishte burimin te fakti se ".... ato ditë nuk dihej se kush do të vritej në Prishtinë. Ne prisnim në çdo moment se kur po hyjnë të na vrasin. Pas vendosjes së policisë dhe ushtrisë në shtëpine time,  mësova se është vrarë një person. Ai ka qenë ish-shoferi im, por po kështu edhe një tjetër. Të dy ata menduan se mund të më lironin lehtë. Unë vetë asnjëherë nuk jam frikësuar prej shqiptarëve ", nënvizoi me siguri dëshmitari Rugova. Dhe nuk ishte e vështirë të kuptohej se me këtë qëndrim ai mori gradualisht pozicionin e Presidentit, pra të figurës mbarëkosovare.

Të dyja seancat e gjykimit, por në veçanti ajo e së hënës, pati edhe disa
momente kulmore. Prej tyre spikat replika e rreptë dhe shpesh herë me tone të theksuara emocionale mes të dy protagonistëve. Millosheviçi në përpjekje për ta denigruar dhe nëpërkëmbur personalitetin e kundërshtarit, më të rëndësishmit deri në këto çaste, insistoi se Rrugova duhet t'i ishte mirënjohës që i kishte shpëtuar jetën prej atyre që ai i cilësoi atentate të UÇK-së. Në sulmin e tij provokues dhe agresiv,  ish-presidenti i Jugosllavisë me ton të prerë përdori fjalët: " Zoti Rugova, ju erdhët për të më kërkuar t'ju shpëtoja jetën juve dhe familjes tuaj prej UÇK- se. Më shiko tani drejt e në sy dhe më thuaj nëse kjo është e vërtetë, apo jo?"

Në stilin e tij të rezervuar dhe me zërin e qetë,  dëshmitari e mohoi
kategorikisht dhe me dy fjali të vetme i mbylli hapësirat për kundërsulm nga ana e të akuzuarit: " Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, nuk është e vërtetë. Nuk dëshiroj të fyej njeri, por kjo është gënjeshtër ".

Konferenca e Rambujesë, me të gjitha amplitudat dhe befasitë e panumërta,ishte ndër çështjet mbi të cilat e bazoi një pjesë të mirë të mbrojtjes së tij i akuzuari Millosheviç. Teza e tij ishte e thjeshtë : " NATO-ja ishte përgatitur prej kohës të sulmonte Jugosllavinë dhe shqiptarët e nënshkruan atë pasi ju bë e qartë një gjë e tillë dhe jo sepse dokumenti i kësaj konference do të ishte në favor të të gjithëve". Presidenti i Kosovës edhe në këtë çështje  mbrojti energjikisht pikëpamjen e kundërt. Ai insistoi se: "Rambujeja garantonte mbrojtjen e të drejtave të të gjithë banorëve të Kosoves, pra jo vetëm të pjesës së saj shqiptare ".


Kosovën e zbrazi dhuna serbe e jo sulmet e NATO-s!


I sigurt se kishte ndër duar një "monedhë të vyer",  i akuzuari me
arrogancë paraqiti si provë materiale një pamflet. I shkruar me germa të
zeza mbi një sfond të kuq,  ai u bënte thirrje shqiptarëve të largoheshin
menjëherë për në Maqedoni dhe Shqipëri,  duke e zbrazur kështu Kosovën. Synimi i Millosheviçit ishte tejet transparent: "Kosova u zbraz jo prej dhunës serbe, por prej sulmeve të NATO-s".  Por,  dëshmitari Rugova u orientua shumë shpejt dhe e hodhi poshtë atë,  falë një argumenti sa të thjeshtë,  aq edhe bindës: "Kjo këtu është vula e UÇK-së, por jo nënshkrimi im. Pra,  jo vetëm që nuk është dokumenti im, por nuk besoj të jetë as edhe i UÇK- së. Me fjalë të tjera,  është dokument i falsifikuar,  i bërë ndoshta nga policia e Beogradit".

Duke e kuptuar peshën dhe rëndësinë e shkatërrimit të çdo lloj dyshimi që
mund të krijohej prej kësaj akuze,  "të mbështetur mbi një provë konkrete
materiale",  Presidenti i Kosovës u tregua analitik në gjetjen dhe renditjen
e argumenteve. Ai theksoi se në kohën e konfliktit ishte krejtësisht e
pamundur që shqiptarët të shpërndanin trakte të kësaj natyre. "Mund ta ketë shkruar dikush tjetër dhe ta ketë vendosur aty emrin tim,  së bashku me stemën e UÇK- së. Po ta kisha lëshuar unë,  do ta kisha nxjerrë me emblemën time, unë e kam vulën time si President i Republikës së Kosovës dhe ju siguroj -theksoi ai me një tis të hollë ironie - unë nuk bëj gabime drejtshkrimore".

Dëshmia e dr. Ibrahim Rugovës shënoi edhe mbylljen e një kapitulli. Fundi i
cili u shoqërua me frymëmarrje të thellë nga pothuajse të gjithë kosovarët dhe,  pse jo, edhe te gjithë shqiptarët. Tashmë mund të thuhet pa frikë se janë sqaruar disa prej atyre që cilësoheshin si skutat më të errëta të një periudhe sa dramatike, aq edhe përcaktuese.

marre nga www.lobi.com.mk

----------


## era

Zbulohen taktikat mashtruese të Millosheviqit 
Ibrahim Rugova tregon fakte të reja rreth takimit të tij të famshëm me Millosheviqin në kulmin e luftës në Kosovë

Mirko KLARIN/HAGË 


Udhëheqësi i shqiptarëve të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova,  është përballur javën e kaluar me Millosheviqin në një përplasje e cila ka qenë tepër e ndryshme nga tri takimet e tyre të mëparëshme në fundin e viteve Nëntëdhjetë. 

Në ato raste, njerëzit e shërbimit të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë e kanë shoqëruar Rugovën  atëherë drejtuesi më i moderuar i shqiptarëve të Kosovës  në takimet me Millosheviqin, i cili në atë kohë ka qenë president i Jugosllavisë. 

Që prej asaj kohe Rugova është zgjedhur dhe është njohur nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar si president i Kosovës, ndërsa Millosheviqi ka humbur zgjedhjet në Serbi, presidencën dhe më pas edhe lirinë e tij, përpara se të përfundonte në qershorin e vitit të kaluar në Gjykatën e Hagës. Në shkurt të këtij viti ka filluar gjyqi ndaj tij, i akuzuar për gjenocide, krime kundër njerëzimit dhe krime të tjera në Kosovë, Bosnje-Hercegovinë dhe Kroaci. 

Takimi i katërt ndërmjet dy burrave ka ndodhur të premten, më 3 maj 2002 në Gjykatën e Hagës, ku Rugova u paraqit si dëshmitar i thirrur nga akuza në gjyqin ndaj Millosheviqit. 

Dueli i katërt i "Gandit të Kosovës"

Ndërsa Millosheviqi hyri në duelin e katërt me Rugovën sikur të mos kishte ndryshuar asgjë që prej takimit të fundit ndërmjet tyre, ai zbuloi shumë shpejt se pushteti i tij dhe mundësia për të kërcënuar bashkëbiseduesin në Gjykatën e Hagës nuk ngjanin aspak me kohën kur takimet zhvilloheshin në pallatin e tij presidencial. Megjithëse i konsideruar si një politikan i butë dhe i quajtur edhe si Gandi i Kosovës,  Rugova nuk është përulur.  

Në vend të buzëqeshjes së drojtur,  të njohur nga fotografitë e takimit të tyre më 1 prill 1999, i cili habiti shumë njerëz për shkak të krimeve që po ndodhnin në atë kohë dhe për të cilat Millosheviqi sot gjendet përpara gjykatës  Rugova të premten e kaluar ka qeshur haptazi nga banka e dëshmitarit me pyetjet agresive të Millosheviqit dhe deklarimet që ka bërë ai gjatë këtyre pyetjeve. 

Paraqitja si dëshmitar në gjyqin ndaj Millosheviqit i ka dhënë Rugovës mundësinë të hidhte dritë mbi misterin e asaj buzëqeshjeje dhe mbi rrethanat në të cilat, pikërisht në kulmin e sulmeve ajrore të NATO-s dhe krimeve të kryera nga serbët ndaj shqiptarëve, ai u gjet në Beograd duke biseduar përzemërsisht me kryetarin e shtetit. Për tre vjet me radhë, Rugova nuk ka pranuar të shpjegohej publikisht për këtë çështje. Ndoshta ai ka pritur mundësinë për ta bërë këtë gjë në Hagë përballë Millosheviqit. 

Rugova dëshmoi se më 31 mars 1999, shtatë ditë pas fillimit të sulmeve ajrore të NATO-s, një grup ushtarësh kanë hyrë me forcë në shtëpinë e tij në Prishtinë dhe e vunë atë dhe familjen e tij nën një arrest shtëpie të vërtetë. Atë mbrëmje shefi i degës lokale të shërbimit të sigurimit të shtetit e vizitoi atë dhe i tha se të nesërmen do të udhëtonte në drejtim të Beogradit për tu takuar me presidentin Millosheviq. Ai u shpreh se ai fillimisht e kishte kundërshtuar këtë,  por pastaj me insistimin e policëve ai u frikësua për pasojat e mundshme. Si rezultat, Rugova u nis dhe policia e ushtria e shoqëruan atë në pallatin presidencial në Beograd më 1 prill. 

Takimi i tij me Millosheviqin ka zgjatur më pak se një orë, ka thënë ai. Rugova shtoi se kur ai shprehu shqetësim rreth dëbimeve masive, vrasjeve dhe krimeve të tjera, i akuzuari ishte përgjigjur se fajtor për këtë ishte komuniteti ndërkombëtar. I akuzuari më pas kishte ngulur këmbë për të nënshkruar një deklaratë të përbashkët për shtyp, ku të theksohej se dy politikanët kishin rënë dakord për dedikimin e tyre të përbashkët për procesin politik dhe zgjidhjen paqësore të krizës në Kosovë. 

Rugova tha se ai kishte kundërshtuar nënshkrimin e një deklarate të tillë, por kishte pranuar kundër dëshirës së tij. Pasi një ekip i televizionit kishte filmuar takimin, fotografia e Rugovës me buzën në gaz dhe e Millosheviqit ishte botuar në faqet e para të gazetave serbe të nesërmen, e shoqëruar me një kopje të firmave të tyre në deklaratën e përbashkët. 

Rugova tha se policia sekrete kishte organizuar disa takime të tilla në muajin prill dhe në fillim të majit, në të cilat ai ishte takuar me presidentin serb, Millan Millutinoviq, edhe ai i akuzuar për përgjegjësi në krimet e luftës në Kosovë, dhe edhe me patriarkun ortodoks rus, Aleksei. 

Ai është vizituar gjithashtu në Prishtinë edhe nga ish-zëvendëskryeministri jugosllav, Nikolla Shainoviq, një i akuzuar tjetër për ngjarjet në Kosovë, i cili është dorëzuar javën e kaluar. Në dëshminë e tij Rugova e ka përshkruar Shainoviqin si një person me autorizimin e nivelit më të lartë në Kosovë. 

Në fund të muajit prill, ka thënë Rugova, ai është detyruar të nënshkruajë një dokument tjetër ku shprehej marrëveshja politike për një zgjidhje të krizës së Kosovës, të cilin ia kishte sjellë Millutinoviqi. Më 4 maj 1999 ai është dërguar në Beograd për një takim tjetër me të pandehurin. Tema kryesore e bisedës ishte dëshira e tij për tu larguar jashtë vendit, gjë të cilën Rugova e kishte kërkuar edhe në takimet e mëparëshme me zyrtarët e Beogradit, por pa sukses. Millosheviqi kishte thënë se ai mund të largohej,  por familja e tij duhet të qëndronte në Kosovë. Kur Rugova e kishte kundërshtuar këtë, më në fund i pandehuri kishte pranuar që Rugova së bashku me familjen të shkonte në Itali. 

Manipulimi ishte bërë për qëllime propagandistike

Dëshmia e Rugovës jo vetëm ka shërbyer për të treguar se si Millosheviqi, bashkëpunëtorët e tij dhe policia sekrete e kishin manipuluar atë për qëllime propagandistike, por edhe se ish-drejtuesi i Beogradi kishte dijeni të plotë për atë që po ndodhte në Kosovë. 

I pandehuri, megjithëse pranoi se Rugova ishte manipuluar, ka ngulur këmbë që kjo gjë ishte bërë nga pala tjetër. Në fillim të pyetjeve të tij për Rugovën, ai e pyeti nëse Rugova pranonte që ai dhe shqiptarët e Kosovës ishin manipuluar duke u përdorur si instrumente për të realizuar interesat e fuqive të mëdha?  

Një debat i ashpër ndërmjet dëshmitarit dhe të pandehurit ka shpërthyer rreth shkaqeve dhe objektivave të ndërhyrjes së NATO-s dhe për zhvillimet në Kosovë pasi KFOR-i hyri në Kosovë dhe ajo u vendos nën administrimin e OKB-së. 

Ndërsa të dy burrat u larguan nga tema, gjykatësit, avokatët mbrojtës të caktuar nga gjykata dhe prokurori u detyruan të rishikonin qëllimin e bërjes së pyetjeve nga i pandehuri dhe nëse ato i përkisnin periudhës pas ndodhjes së ngjarjeve për të cilat akuzohet Millosheviqi, e cila zgjat deri më 20 qershor 1999. Pasi ka pranuar që kjo sallë gjyqi nuk është një arenë politike, Mikail Vladimirof, një prej tre avokatëve mbrojtës, ka argumentuar se rëndësia e dëshmitarit i jepte të drejtën të pandehurit të bënte pyetje për aktivitetet politike të cilat mund të kishin qenë shkaku i ngjarjeve për të cilat akuzohet ai.  

Duke u përpjekur të provonte se këto pyetje ishin të rëndësishme, Millosheviqi ka përdorur përsëri teorinë e tij të pëlqyer të komplotit. Sipas kësaj teorie,  krimet e kryera kundër serbëve në Kosovë, Bosnje-Hercegovinë dhe Republika Sërpska janë një pasojë e drejt përdrejtë e politikës antiserbe,  e cila është ndjekur gjatë gjithë dekadës së fundit, e cila ka pasur si qëllim të anulonte dhe të ndryshonte rezultatin e Luftës së Parë dhe të Dytë Botërore. 

Bie poshtë "teoria e komplotit"

Sipas Millosheviqit, pas kësaj politike qëndrojnë disa politikanë gjermanë të paidentifikuar. Në fillim të dekadës së fundit ata kanë ringjallur këtë ide dhe kanë bërë planin për të shkatërruar Jugosllavinë, një shtet i krijuar pas Luftës së Parë Botërore nga traktati i paqes së Versajës. Mbështetja gjermane për Rugovën dhe shqiptarët e Kosovës, ka thënë Millosheviqi, ka qenë një shpërblim për pjesëmarrjen masive të formacioneve shqiptare në anën e Hitlerit dhe Musolinit gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. 

Rugova i ka kundërshtuar të gjitha këto. Ai ka hedhur poshtë thënien se 360.000 serbë janë dëbuar nga Kosova dhe se mijëra të tjerë janë vrarë apo rrëmbyer, megjithëse ai nuk dha ndonjë shifër tjetër. Rugova ka qeshur me përshkrimin paranoiak të Millosheviqit se bota ka komplotuar kundër Serbisë dhe serbëve. 

Pjesa e dytë e duelit ndërmjet Millosheviqit dhe Rugovës është zhvilluar të hënën. Megjithëse i pandehuri ka kërkuar të paktën edhe një ditë më tepër për të pyetur dëshmitarin, gjykatësit i lejuan atij vetëm 90 minuta (deri në pushimin e parë të mëngjesit), duke theksuar se ai do të kishte pasur më tepër kohënëse nuk do të kishte harxhuar kohë me diskutime të gjata rreth çështjeve të parëndësishme me dëshmitarin.  

Megjithatë, pyetjet e Millosheviqit për Rugovën kanë zgjatur pothuajse dy orë më tepër sesa pyetjet e prokurorëve ndaj të pandehurit. 

Meqënëse gjykatësit kanë përcaktuar datën 10 prill të vitit të ardhshëm si afatin e fundit për prokurorinë që ajo të përfundojë paraqitjen e provave të saj për të tri akuzat, është në interesin e Millosheviqit të zgjasë seancat e pyetjeve të tij ndaj dëshmitarëve sa më tepër të jetë e mundur, duke u marrë edhe me çështje të parëndësishme. Sa më tepër të zgjasë kjo, aq më pak kohë do të kenë prokurorët për të paraqitur provat e tyre.

marre nga www.lobi.com.mk

----------


## illiriani

ajo Teuta Zymberi nuk eshte ajo qe thote ai Kadri Osmani, per te cilin mund te lexoni ne www. trepca.net dhe ne www.liriakombetare.net dhe shihni kush eshte Kadri Osmani!
Krejt ato ofendime kunder Teuta Zymberit jane vetem shpifje!

Lexoni ne www.liriakombetare.com - faqja - politika, se kush eshte **** Osmani, per te cilin flasin shoket e tij me te ngushte, qe ka bashkepunua me ta edhe neper burgje!
Lexoni dhe binduni!

Sa per artikullin e Teuta Zymberit, nuk e pranoj, por edhe nuk pranoj pergenjeshtrime aqe te ulta te **** Osmanit!

Aktrimi posa ka filluar dhe shpejt shihet e verteta per secilin!

----------


## Brari

Tute Zybja i jep vetes te drejta te  etiketoje  Rugoven simbas qejfit te saje. 
Ajo nuk  ka asnji argument ne pacavuren e saje me sharje per RUGOVEN qe burojne nga truri i saje i semure me enverizem ala-Lprk.. 
Deshmia e Rugoves  ne HAGE eshte botuar dhe njerzit kane lexuar dhe  perjashto  "marksistet kosovare"  qe  jane te semure me Anti-rugovizem,  krejt  publiku  shqiptar jane te kenaqur me  qendrimin e Rugoves. 
Ne Hage nuk shkohet me pushke e Kallash por me argumenta te qarta te cilat do thuhen  duke shfrytezuar hapesiren e kufizuar qe lejojne Gjykatesit te cilet jane Drejtuesit e Procesit. 
Pra ne HAGE  ska nevoje per llafollogji  LPRK-iste-Enveriste por  per saktesi e mencuri. 
Rugova e arriti objektivin. Ai e mbrojti bukur Popullin e tije.
 Ai mbrojti dhe ata qe nuk meritojne mbrojtje.. Ata qe ja kan vrare shoket Rugoves ..Kriminelet e Ashim e Xhavit -Jakupit. Natyrisht e beri kete per POPULLIN  e tije sepse Milloshi te vetmin argument  per te justifikuar Masakrat  ndaj Popullit te Kosoves ka  Gomarlleqet  e atyre aventuristeve  te rrymes  guerile-che-guevarore- ASHIMORE-Halitore-lesh-mutore.  




Oj TUT e Zymberajve...ngo oj katundare.. Don Kishoti  nuk mund te jete  figure letrare per te personifikuar Milloshevicin.
Fshatarlleku jot i mbrujtur me enverizem  e mediokritet  ben MUUUUUUU  qe ne titull te artikujve te tu.

MILLOSHI  eshte nji kriminel.  Ai gjykohet per krime kunder njerezimit. Milloshi ska asgje te perbashket me Don Kishotin.

Don Kishoti eshte nji personazh humanist , romantik i cili sakrifikon per njerezit e thjeshte te pambrojtur, qe cliron ata qe i nenshtrohen dhunes dhe lufton kunder Dhunuesve.

Keshtu oj TUT  lexo e mos u mjafto me veprat e Bedri Pukjanit  "Enverit" tuaj ne Zvicer e Gjermani..

----------


## kosovar

illiriani01, 

_Këtu më poshtë e postova ragimin kundër Kadri Osmanit (emër e mbiemër i vërtetë) shkruar nga  Vigan Gradica. Këtë e bëra pasi  unë e kam postuar edhe letrën e hapur të K. Osmanit në foruminshqiptar, të cilën e mora  nga www.trepca.net. Nuk di a është emër i vërtetë i autorit Vigan Gradica? Unë e kam pstuar letrën e K. Osmanit pasi ka qene me emër të vëtetë, përndryshe nuk do ta bëja pasi fjalori i tij është shumë provokues. Nga ana tjeter as fjalori i Vigan Gradices nuk është më i mirë! Në fund po theksoj se  nuk gjeta tjeter shkrim në www.liriakombetare.com që bënë fjalë për K.Osmanin, por për Enver Hoxhen kishte me dhjetra shkrime_
--------

"CKA PO  I THOT KADRIA OSMANIT"? Letër e hapur nga "Trepça.net", më 4 maj, 2002
Date: 05 May 2002
Time: 05:26:24
Remote Name: 205.188.200.41
Remote User: 


Comments
Përshëndetje luftarake dhe atdhetare, KADRI OSMANIT, 

Vëlla i nderuar i idealit, 

Qysh se kur ke dalë prej burgut, vazhdimisht kam qenë i brengosur se ku gjindesh dhe me çka do të ballafaqohesh. Dua të them sinqerisht,se me mendje dhe me zemër kam qenë i interesuar për mirëqenien tënde. Dhe, ja, sot më 4.maj,20002, përmes "Trepca.net", u gëzova se je gjallë e ndë jetë. Nga letra jote e hapur me titull:"EKLIPUESI E DIELLIT NUK MUND TE JETE-DIUEL!!!", mësova se edhe LKCK-ja, kishte pësuar tërmet, ngase nga radhët e saj ishin përjashtuar në veta, me motivacion se ata e kishin shkelur Programin dhe Statutin e LKCK-së. 

Mirëpo, në këtë pikë nuk do të përqëndrohem,sepse nuk jam në dijeni për këtë tronditje të thellë të "kështjellës" së LKCK-së, por në pikëpamjet dhe qëndrimet e tuaja,lidhur me tre vëllezërit Istref,Shkuri dhe Avni Klinaku, Albin Kurit, Flora Brovina, Bujar Dugolli, Nait Hasani, të cilët, siç e kuptova unë konstatimin tënd, i akuzon rëndë dhe pa argumente valide, për shkak të "devijimit" ideor dhe për "bajraktarizëm".Ku sipas teje shoku Kadri Osmani këtyre vëllezërve Klinaku "për të keq iu paska shkuar zëri edhe në Amerikë"-në Shtëpinë e Bradhë!!!" Gjithashtu, i anatemon për shkak se nuk pajtohen me kultin hymnizues të dr.Ibrahim Rugovës.Pastaj i quan "koxhobash", ku të gjitha këto etiketime dhe epitete negative, kanë për qëllim kanë për qëllim të njollosin përcaktimin e idelait të tyre kombëtar dhe patriotik. Në këtë ton, pa bazë dhe në mënyrë naive i stigmatizon edhe Flora Brovinën,Albin Kurtin, Bujar Dugollin, Nait Hasanin, duke thënë se edhe këta "ia falën dreqit biografitë e veta. Ndërkaq, në anën tjetër e favorizon dr.Ibrahim Rugovën. 

Sikur krejt bota të më kishte thënë se Kadri Osmani , devijon nga ideali i Lëvizjes, për çka edhe e pagoi me çmim shumë të lartë nëpër qelitë e kazamateve famëkeqe të ish-Jugosllavisë socialiste, e së fundi kthehet, "e hyn në një thes" me Ibrahim Rugovën, këtë nuk do ta besoja,por, ja, fatkeqësisht kështu paska ndodhur me TY. Kësaj i thonë në popull: "CKA PO I THOTE DEMA KADRISE" ose më sakt "CKA PO I THOTE KADRIA OSMANIT"-VETVETES? Nejse, kjo është çështje e bindjes dhe e së drejtës sate. Mirëpo, një bindje të këtillë tenden, nuk ke kurrfarë të drejte t'ua imponosh të të tjerëve, ma shkurt shokëve tu të luftës,sepse ata nuk e meritojnë, që t'i kritikosh dhe të "tallesh" me ta në formë eufemistike e cinike, për shkak se nuk e kanë zgjedhur rrugën e idealit tënd-IBRUSHIT. 

Pastaj i kritikon vëllezërit Klinaku e bashkëmendimtarët e tyre për "MARKSISE-LENINISTE". Ky "përfundim" i yti është sa qesharak, aq edhe absurd,sepse përputhet me tezat akuzuese serbosllave kundër Adem Demaçit dhe Lëvizjes për Clirimin dhe Bshkimin e Trojeve Etnik e Shqiptare. Të jeshë marksist i mirëfilltë nuk është krim, por të jeshë rugoviq, apo ma mirë me thanë Vuk Brankoviq, i Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, është tradhti e kulluar, kur dihet se Rugova së bashku me kriminelin Slobodan Milosheviq dhjetë vjetë i kanë djegur shqiptarët e pafajshëm dhe Kosovën. Politika e tij kolaboracioniste tradhtare e ka ndihmuar regjimin policor fashistoid të Sllobës, që të rrumbullakësojë platformën e gjenocidit serrb nda shqiptarëve. 

Më mirë do të kishte qenë sikur të kisha dëgjkuar se ke ndërruar jetë si hero i Lëvizjes dhe i Kosovës martire,se sa që paske paktuar me Vuk Brankoviqin e shqiptarëve, Ibrahim Rugovën, pejgamerin e rrejshëm të "viçave të çmendur". All-llahu të shpëtohet prej rugoviqave,se e paske zgjedhur një rrugë të gabueshme, kapitulluese dhe pa krye.Për këtë "alternativë politike kombëtare", do të vijë dita kur do të pendohesh, por do të jetë shumë vonë. Me dhembje dhe ngushëllim, të përshëndet shoku yt i burgut dhe i idealit.Por,mos harro se Kosovën e ka çliruar UCK-ja, e dalë nga LEVIZJA për Clirimin e Kosovës dhe të tokave të tjera shiptare, e jo Vuk Brankoviqi-Rugova dhe sejmenët e tij. 

VIGAN GRADICA

----------


## kosovar

*...Të jeshë marksist i mirëfilltë nuk është krim, por të jeshë rugoviq, apo ma mirë me thanë Vuk Brankoviq, i Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, është tradhti e kulluar, kur dihet se Rugova së bashku me kriminelin Slobodan Milosheviq dhjetë vjetë i kanë djegur shqiptarët e pafajshëm dhe Kosovën. Politika e tij kolaboracioniste tradhtare e ka ndihmuar regjimin policor fashistoid të Sllobës, që të rrumbullakësojë platformën e gjenocidit serrb nda shqiptarëve. 

Më mirë do të kishte qenë sikur të kisha dëgjkuar se ke ndërruar jetë si hero i Lëvizjes dhe i Kosovës martire,se sa që paske paktuar me Vuk Brankoviqin e shqiptarëve, Ibrahim Rugovën, pejgamerin e rrejshëm të "viçave të çmendur". All-llahu të shpëtohet prej rugoviqave,se e paske zgjedhur një rrugë të gabueshme, kapitulluese dhe pa krye.Për këtë "alternativë politike kombëtare", do të vijë dita kur do të pendohesh, por do të jetë shumë vonë. Me dhembje dhe ngushëllim, të përshëndet shoku yt i burgut dhe i idealit.Por,mos harro se Kosovën e ka çliruar UCK-ja, e dalë nga LEVIZJA për Clirimin e Kosovës dhe të tokave të tjera shiptare, e jo Vuk Brankoviqi-Rugova dhe sejmenët e tij. 

VIGAN GRADICA*
--------
Unë e zgjodha këtë pjesë të këtij shkrimi të Viganit për të treguar fytyrën e tij të vërtetë se çka u thotë shokëve të idealit dhe si e quan Rugovën - Brankoviq.  

Lajthitja e Viganit është kur mendon se UÇK ka dalur nga Lëvizja (dmth LPK). Kjo është ëndërr me sy hapur në pikë të ditës. Unë po e pyes veten nëse Rugova është VuK Brankoviqi pse është takuar me dhunë me Millosheviqin, atëherë çka na qenka Thaçi i cili i shoqëruar me Kryeministrin Rexhepi dhe Popin Artemije u takua para dy javëve me serbët e Osojanit të Burimt (Istogut)? 

Nëse i vejmë gjërat në korelacion atëherë për Teuta Zymberin, Hashim Thaçi do duhej të ishte Sanço Pança i vogël, i cili sa herë Nano apo Meta shkojnë në Beligrad, Thaç takohet me ta në Tiranë. 

Hajde bashkëpunim hajde!!!

----------


## illiriani

...ky vigan gradica, me duket nje pseudonom dhe sikur te ishte vertet nje shok ideali, do te paraqitej me emer te vertetee me fakte te vertetuara...megjithate ka dicka te Kadri Osmani...aty kishte edhe nje shkrim 'cka po i thote Kadria Osmanit', gjoja si shoke te idealit por, problemi eshte se e kane te gjithe gabim kr mohojne te verteten e hidhur!

 Fjalet kudrejte Rugoves, sidomos ato qe denigrojne karakterin e tij, sot nuk jane te vlefshme, mbase ai eshte president dhe gjithkush qe fyen presidentin e vet, e fyen vetveten, deisa ai te jete ne pushtet. Mund te kete polarizime para zgjedhjeve presidenciale, kurse tashetutje, derisa t'i skadoje mandati i tij, fyemjet kunder tij, jane vetem pshtyemje perpjete!

  Neve duhet te na brengos fakti se as kjo presidence nuk eshte 100% me fuqi presidenciale as ministrore, perdewrisa nje tutor i fuqive dominon mbi te gjithe, bile edhe kur eshte jala e nje vendimi a konkluzioni te Parlamentit Kosovar: anulimi i Vendimit te parlamentit kosovar, qe ishte per mbrojtjen territoriale te Kosoves, mos me ia leshua 2.500 hektar toke kosove irjm dhe ai shikimi i rugoves e Rexhepit, ne Shtajnerin, sikurte mjeret e Hygos
nen padronin e tyre - te shtijne te vjellesh - si ka mundesi te nulohet nje vendim i nje Parlamenti, kur ai esht nje Parlament shteteror i afert.

  Si ka mundesi te jete ai Konkluzion rrezik per paqjen en irjm dhe
nuk qenka rrezik pr paqjen ne Kosove - ndamja e Mitrovices ne syte e UNMIK-ut e te vet Fuqive? Cfare rreziku na qenka ai knkluzion i Paralmentit te Kosoves edhe per OKB-ne e BE-ne qe vetem ben beee pas dahijve...?

  Kjo duhet te na brengosi, qe udheheqesia presidenciale, parlamentare, ministrore e Kosoves sot esht as 30% fuqiplote!!!
  Derisa edhe vet KS na paska derguar leter, se duhet te respektohet marreveshtja shkup-beograd per Kosoven???

  Keshtu shfrytezohen ndasite ndershqiptare, te idealit e proto-idealit e te karnevalit dhe tjeret bejne punet e tyre ne dem tone!
Kjo esht kur shqiptari yne nuk e kupton ende luften clirimitare te popullit, nuk nderon deshmoret e herojt e vdekur e te gjalle!

  Kjo esht kur njeriu i panjeri vetmohom luften e vet per liri!

----------


## kosovar

*...Fjalet kudrejte Rugoves, sidomos ato qe denigrojne karakterin e tij, sot nuk jane te vlefshme, mbase ai eshte president dhe gjithkush qe fyen presidentin e vet, e fyen vetveten, deisa ai te jete ne pushtet. Mund te kete polarizime para zgjedhjeve presidenciale, kurse tashetutje, derisa t'i skadoje mandati i tij, fyemjet kunder tij, jane vetem pshtyemje perpjete!* 

kështu ka shkruar *illiriani01*
------------
Unë them kështu, për ndryshim nga ti *illirian*. Fjalët fyese dhe denigruese kunder Rugovës, jo që vetëm sot nuk janë të vlefshme, por ato s'kanë qenë kurrë dhe do t'i përpinë era edhe në të ardhmen. Çdo denigrim pa fakte të qëndrueshme ndaj një personi janë të nivelit të ultë sikur kur ai person është i papushtet sikur kur e ka pushtetin. 

_A nuk tha edhe Kadare kur qëndroi në Kosovë para ca dite se ishte i gabuar për vlerësimet që dikur kishte dhënë për Dr. Rugovën?_

Veç kësaj, Rugova tregoi në Hagë se spekulimet e orkestruara Athinë-Tiranë-Beograd muarën fund. Tash nuk ka mbetur gjë tjetër veç t'i këkohet falje s'paku nga socialistët e Tiranës  së tiranizuar. Por një gjë  dihet : as Tirana socialiste nuk do t'i kërkoj falje, edhe pse u mundua dikur nëpërmes Ilir Metës, e as Rugova nuk do t'i pranojë. Të gjithë e dimë se çfarë i tha Rugova Ilir Metës kur ky ishte në Prishtinë, "s'shpejti do të flas në Parlamenti e Shqipërisë". Kur ka thënë kështu Rugova, shumë mirë e ka ditur se Meta do të zhgarkohet nga Nano (Greqi-Serbi), nga posti i kryeministrit, para se  të flas në Parlamentin e Shqipërisë. 
Duhet ditur në vend të Metës erdhi Majko duke menduar se kështu socialistët do të jenë më afër Dr. Rugovës. Kurrë!

Për Teuta Zymberin nuk dua të tem se është shinë Varoshi, por që ajo ishte një aktiviste e LPK-së  në Zvicër të gjithë e dinë. Që ajo është një enveriste edhe këtë gjithë e dinë. 

Ndërsa, Kadri Osmani qysh se është deshpruar më "të bërat e prapashta  të diktaturës së Enver Hoxhes", po të kishte fuqi do ta varroste 100 metra thellë çdo gjë që i vjen era majtizëm.

Pra kjo është një luftë (me shkrime) në mes të një ish-militanti të çeshtjes shqiptare nëpërmes majtizmit, me të cilin është deshpruar dhe një militanteje majtiste që ende ka mbetuar besnike e majtizmit enverist. 
Unë s'kam gjë për të shtuar, nuk mbroj as nuk sulmoj as njërin as tjetrin. Është punë e tyre.

----------


## illiriani

kosovar, fjalet kundrejte Rugoves, perdrisa eshte president
pine uje ne te gjitha format, kur ben ndonje shkelje te rende
(ate e din gjithkush), por sot duhet kompaktesi politike!

  Shtypi shkruante dhe shkruan e kruan, po a duhet besuar
atij edhe matutje, se ka disa gjera qe jane te renda dhe nuk i barte lehte era. Mbetet te dyshohet edhe ne shtypin tone, e ku te besohet, kur mungon vertetesia e shtypit, a do te vie dita kur edhe shtypi te pergjigjet per gjerat qe nuk mund t'i barte era?

  Dicka per ate epilogun tend, 'kur flasin shqiptaret per bashkimin kombetar - me duket sikur ulen vllazerit e flasin per tu ndare' (dicka si keshtu, nese e shkrova drejte si thua ti) - a nuk mendon ti se ky eshte nje epilog shume i demshem? Dhe ne mulli te kujt cojne uje keto dy fjali tuaja? Sa per kuriozitet, pergjigjmu.

  Sa per enverizmin e djeshem, nese vertet, ti kosovar ke jetuar ne Kosove, nuk ka pase kosovar qe nuk e dashti - per inati te sllaveve, se jo per ndonje interes personal dhe mendoj se cdo shqiptar jasht Shqiperise politike te derisotme, iu ka borxh te denuarve, te persekutuareve, te internuarve pa te drejte te shqiptareve te shtetit ame, te iu kerkoj falje, sepse nuk i dinin derivone  krimet mbi ta (mbi ata qe vertet nuk i kane merituar ato denime, sepse mund te denohen edhe ata q. Ne ate prizem vepruan edhe bashkatdhetaret tane ne bote, me perpjekje me gjete nje pikembeshtetje politike - ashtu sikur cdo levizje politike qe duhet ta kete nje mbeshtetje

----------


## Iceberg

Ju te nderuar, qe keni marre persiper te denigroni figurene Rugoves!
Nuk me vjen aspak mire kur verej gjuhen qe perdorni ndaj Rugoves.
Me pelqen mua ose jo, ju pelqen juve apo jo, Rugova ngelet sot politikani shqiptar NUMER 1. Ai doli ne krye te alternatives kosovare atehere kur Thacistet transportonin stafeten e mareshallit Tito ne ish-Jugosllavi. Rugova e beri Kosoven te njohur ne Evrope dhe Amerike.
Ishte mencuria, largpamesia, kultura e gjere larpamese e Ibrahim Rugoves qe ne fund te fundit beri qe zgjidhja e ceshtjes se Kosoves te behet realitet shume i afert.

Si cdo qenie njerezore edhe Dr Rugova mund te kete dobesite e veta por Kosova per Rugoven ka qene dhe eshte jeta. Ai nuk reshtur se kerkuari pavaresine e Kosoves nderkohe qe ne boten e jashtme njihet si lider i moderuar!
Pra kur nje lider "i moderuar" kerkon pavaresi cdo here qe del para mikrofoneve apo para gazetareve, ata qe e quajne veten ekstremiste ne Kosove cfare duhet te kerkojne?
Kur Rugova, ishte ne arrest shtepiak ne Prishtine, Hashim Thaci hante dreka e darka ne Hotel "Rogner" me Fatos Nanon ne Tirane, mikun e ngushte te Sllobos.
Hashim Thaci dhe marksistet e tjere ne Kosove jo vetem qe nuk duhet te marrin merita per clirimin e Kosoves, por ishin ata pikerisht qe e sabotuan kete lufte. Ata ne bashkepunim me veglat e Beogradit ne Tirane, vrane ministrin e mbrojtjes Ahmet Krasniqin. Ata kontribouan ne vrasjen e djemve me te mire te Kosoves duke i derguar ne vijen e pare te frontit pa asnje strategji dhe pergatitje luftarake.
Vetem nje fakt i thjeshte etiketon se kush eshte dhe majtistet Kosovare si Baton Haxhiu me shoke, thjesht bashkepunimi me te ngarkuarit me pune te Greqise ne Tirane, F Nanosi, Paskalis Milos e te tjere.
Jo te nderuar nuk duhet te harxhoni energji dhe kohe per te vleresuar se kush eshte Rugova ketu, se ate e ka vleresuar tashme populli i Kosoves ne kutite e Votimit, por duhet te merreni me problemet jetike qe ka Kosova: kthimi i Mitrovices ne juridiksionin kosovar distancimin e plote te politikaneve Kosovare nga politikanet antishqiptare majtiste te Tiranes, konsolidimin e instuticioneve ne Kosove. etj

----------


## kosovar

*Sa herë shqiptarët kuvendojnë për bashkimin kombëtar, 
mi ngjan kuvendimit të vëllezërve kur ulen për tu ndarë*.

Illiriam,

Këto dy fjali nuk qojnë ujë në mulli të askujt, as mos tento tu jepësh kajhe tjeter pasi nuk të lejoj qysh nuk te kam lejuar edhe më heret kur kemi folur për UÇK. Mos mendo këtu se do t'i fshij shkrimet. Jo, ti e di kur i fshij, vetem kur ka shaqrje nga më të ndytat që tash nuk dua më t'i përkujtoj...

Fjalit e mia kanë për qëllim të tërheqin vëmendjen secilit forums që kur të flet për bashkimin kombëtar, mos të lë përshtypjen se është duke folur se si të ndahemi në copa e thërmia edhe më të vogla. Pse mendoj kështu?

a) Përveç asaj që jemi të ndarë në një shtet të pavarur (Shqipëri) kemi edhe në një shtet gjysëm të pavaruar (Kosova)pastaj Maqedoni (Iliridë) Mal të Zi (Malësi), Kosova lindore (Lugina e Presheves) Çamëri (Epiri Jugor). Nuk e përmenda  Mitrovicën e ndarë, që shumë nuk po guxojnë të thonë Kosova Veriore, sepse nuk është në pyetje vetëm Mitivica përtej urës famkeqe të Ibrit, por një krahinë e tërë e Kosovës. Nëse i analzojmë të gjitha këto nocione gjeografike vijmë në përfundim se trojet shqiptare i quan kushdo sipas deshirës së vetë duke mos menduar se po shkakton dëme.

 illirian, nuk të provokoj, por unë jam për bisedë të mirëfilltë ineteltuale, e nëse je edhe ti, atëherë më thuaj për secilën pjesë të atdheut se si duhet ta quajmë dhe ta shkruajmë që të mos krijojmë konfuzuion. Pra, si duhet të themi: Kosova Lindor, apo Lugina e Presheves, Ilirida apo shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, apo Maqedonia Perëndimore duke menduar te shqiptarët që jetojnë atje e kështu me radhë...

b) Zhvillimi i të njejtit sistem politik, ekonomik dhe shoqëror ndër shqiptarët andej dhe këndej kufirit, e tash dije ti cilët janë shqiptarët endej, e cilët këndej, kanë bërë që të zhvillohemi ndaras dhe përkundër gjuhës, gjakut, zakoneve etj.. të njejtë megjithatë këto janë  disa dallime jo aq të mëdha që dashakqinjtë po i rrisin e po i bëjnë sa bjeshka. E unë dua t'i minimizoj. 

c) Kohëe të fundit ka marrë hovë edhe çeshtja e gjuhes, dhe kanë dalur shumë kopukë e flasin pa ndonjë autoritet se duhet shkatërruar gjuhën standarde shqipe sepse ajo  na qenka bërë me dhunë nga Enver Hoxha dhe kështu qenka dëmtuar dialekti gegë. Unë nuk kam qenë partizan as i shkatërrimeve që u bënë në Shqipëri kur u shkatërrua diktatura e Enver Hoxhes, përkohësisht, as kur u dogj në themel Shqipëria dhe institucionet e saj demokratike të vitit 1997 nga bijtë e komunistëve dhe agjenturat greko-serbe. Nuk jam as tash për shkatërrimin e gjuhes standarde në mënyrë stihike. Nëse ka nevojë, edhe unë them që ka, atëherë duhet të ulen kokat e kombit dhe ta bëjnë korrigjimin dhe ndryshimin, e jo secili bari që dje ka mësuar alfabetin të mirret me gjuhën, sepse po del puna sikur te ura që "vëllëzërit e ndërtonin ditën e dikush e prishte natën".

d) Të mos lejojmë që për shkak të tri konfesioneve të nryshme që kemi të shpërbëhet edhe njëherë, po them Shqiptaria, sepse s'po di si ti them. Në këtë problem  nuk dua të thellohem, mjafton tua hedhësh një sy forumeve mbi religjionet. Unë aty s'kam shkruar asnjë shkrojnë, sepse besoj në Zotin më shumë se shumë të tjerë që shkruajnë qyfyre të ndryshme. Duke mos shkruar besoj se ngarkohem më pak me gjynahe.

e) Unë jam kosovar dhe kam jetuar në Kosovë dhe atë që e ke thënë ti për Enver Hoxhen "që s'ka kosovar që nuk e ka dashur" mendoj se e kam thënë unë në forumin e vjetër. Por e kam thënë që e kemi dashur për inati të serbit edhe pikë.  Kam thënë që ne kosovarët në të njejtën kohë kemi bërë dy shkolla, atë të shtetit dhe për histori kemi bere edhe atë të shtëpisë ku prindërit na thonin sa herë uleshim të hamë bukë dhe ngriteshim nga sofra "Zot me bukë, me ujë, e me shka mos na provo". Dije se sa here na kane folur prindërit në oda burrash na kane porositur që "vëllanim-bashkim" nuk ka. Por, më së vështiri na vinte kur ne vdisnim në demonstarta për Kosovën Republike, apo pavarësin e saj e klika enveriste na thoshte nëpërmes radio Tiranës dhe zërit magjpes të Tefta Radit se "Partia e Punës nuk përzihet në punët e Jugosllavisë", kur ushtria jugosllave vërshonte rrugët e Kosovës, prapa Tefta thoshte "PPP, ne nuk kemi lëvizur asnjë top nga hangaret e asnjë repart ushtria nuk ka ngritur shkallën e gadishmërisë". Kur Bullgaria me focat ruse kërkonin Maqedonin e Italia Istrën, prap Tefta na dëftonte "PPSH, ne jemi të gatshëm ta mrojmë Jugosllavine nëse diksuh e sulmon". Për të na sheruar plagën në fund Tefta thoshte "Shtypi botëror për ngjarjet në Kosovë" dhe citonte ca gazeta fare të parëndësihme që as në qytetet ku shtypeshin nuk i njihte kush. Inshalla nuk më thua tash se kjo ka qenë vetëm politikë, sepse vërtetë tash do të hidhërohem me ty, sepse edhe politika qyqare ka kufoj. Mos harro Shqipëria ishte vend i pranuar ndërkombëtarisht dhe duhej ta thoshte versionin e vetë zyrtar e jo të gazatave të birit e të dreqit.

Tash për Rugovën: illirian, intimisht dhe faktikisht e di që as emrin nuk ke deshirë t'ia dëgjosh e lere më t'ia përmendësh. Por, unë atë e di dhe e njoh për kryear të Kosovës dhe jam duke iu lutur Zotit që edhe Shqipëria ta ketë një Rugovë. I lutem Zotit që edhe kurrë Shqipëria mos të ketë Fatos Nano as Fatos Klos, por as Kosova Hashim Thaç e aq më pak Xhavit Halit e Ibrahim Kelmned etj... Këta njerëz mund të bëhen edhe të pasur edhe të bëhen kryetar partish e parlamentesh, por për mua mbeten fundërrina e kombit.

Në fund, krejt ne fund po lutem që kurrë në trojet shqiptare, thuaju ti si të duash, mos lulëzoftë asnjë lule që i vjen era enverizëm apo titizëm, e as të pasardhsëve të tyre nanoizëm e milosheviqizëm!

PS: Për deshirën tënde, kësaj radhe po e suprimoj edhe nënshkrimin tim!

----------


## illiriani

o kosovar, u hape si shume panevoje, per politike e gjuhe e cka tjeter... se kur eshte me interes te pergjithshem, mund te polemizojme, por po me dukesh shume i vogel te degradosh figurat kosovare sot. Dije, mire kosovar, se kush mundohet te degradoj sot nje kryetar partie politike kosovare, ai eshte nje hic
dije mire, kosovar, se sot tre personat: Haradinaj, Rugova e Thaci (B.Rexhepi, kryeministri), jane keto figura te sotme te Kosoves politike dhe kush ofendon vetem njerin nga keta, ai jo qe nuk ia don as te miren Kosoves, por e ule vetveten dhe e ben nje xerro, (sa xerja, thone pleqet tane) dhe sot vetem armiqet e Kosoves, i ndajne e shperlajne keta 3-4 persona politik tone!

  Per Rugoven, je plotesisht gabim trashanik, se qe nga zgjedhja e tij president i Kosoves (apo cilido shqiptar, qe e ka votuar Parlameti kosovar), per mua eshte president. Nuk e dij cka po shpurdhe atje me 'horoskopin' tend shpirtnor, sikur ke dicka qe te mungon. 

  Per enverizmin qe thua ti (se e paske thene ne forum te vjeter) e kane thene edhe me te vjeter sesa ti para forumeve dhe i dime fill e per pe, te gjitha teftat e leftat dhe politiken shqiptare! Por, dicka po harron ti kosovar, se mbase e paskan dashte enverin per inat te shkijeve
a duhet tash te kerkohet falje, para te denuarve pa te drejte shqiptar nen regjimin e tij?  Derisa edhe ti e paske dashte enverin
per inati te shkijeve, ti kosovar, a ben qe edhe sot per po ate inati, te mos shpurdhesh ndasi e injorance kur flet per rugoven, thacin e haradinajn, kur sot ata jane KREU i politikes kosovare?

  E per ate suprimimin tend te nenshkrimit (motos tende), mua me duket se eshte negative dhe nuk eshte mire as ta ndegjoj shqiptari, se lene me ta lexoje te perditshem ne fund te shkrimeve tua! Ky ishte thjeshte, nje mendim imi dhe nje korrigjim
per ty! E kur thua 'nuk te lejoj ti japesh kahje tjeter", ti vet i ke dhene kahje, vet e ke lidhe vetveten, sidomos kur nenshkruan (sahere shqiptaret i ndegjoj duke folur per bashkim kombetar - me duket sikur vllazerit kur ulen e flasin per tu ndare), kjo "sahere" jotja me tingellon sikur nje serb dikund ne forume shqiptare, kur shkroi nje titull:"Me ma dhane krejt dynjene, nuk e dij me cka kane te krenohen shqiptaret" (mos u prek por ashtu tingllon me moton tende "sa here i ndegjoj shqiptaret..." si pergjithesim shume negativ per krejt cka ke ndegjuar per bashkimin kombetar... :buzeqeshje:  pak si teper bre kosovar e?

  Une mendoj, se sa here i ka ndegjuar shqiptaret, tue fole per bashkim kombetar, folen me te gjitha energjite e tyre, por aqe  tmerrshme iu duket kjo fjali (bashkim kombetar shqiptar) tjereve e sidomos armiqve te kombit tone, sa qe posa te merr dikush nje inisiative te tille ndonje shqiptar, langojt nuhatin e ta presin udhen pa e filluar mire, se tmerrohen me epitetin e tyre "shqiperia e Madhe", sa per deklasim total, qe NA shqiptaret,
nuk kerkopjme kurrfare shqiperie te madhe as te vogel, por VETEM SA ESHTE SHQIPNIA ETNIKE NE BALLKAN!

ja motoja ime:

KOSOVA E SHQIPNIA
ZEMRA E MUSHKNIA!

----------


## kosovar

A ka mundërsi të di kush i ka fshi disa postime lidhur me ketë temë? Vetem kaq!

----------


## Brari

Nuk duhet te habitemi pse nuk ka fuqine qe do te deshironim ne Parlamenti, Qeveria dhe Presidenti Kosoves. 
Neve nuk e kemi  cliruar KOSOVEN. E perseris .. 
Neve nuk e kemi  cliruar KOSOVEN..
Nato erdhi e grushtoi Sllobon dhe e perzuri nga Kosova. Po Nato e mori popullin e perzen te Kosoves per dore dhe e solli ne Kosove. Po Nato i mblodhi  shqiptaret  dhe u tha... formoni  nji Parlament, nji Qeveri dhe zgjidhni nji President. 
Duhet te kuptojme qe Nato na e do te miren por deri ne cfar pike na e do kte te mire mbetet te shihet ne te ardhmen.
Ne do bejme ato qe na i lejon "TAVANI" qe na ka lejuar NATO.
Te synojme te prekim tek Tavani dhe ta kalojme por pa e prishur punen me DHURUESIN E LIRISE. 
DHURUESI i LIRISE, i kesaj qe kemi Eshte NATO.
Cdo llafollogji e  propogande e  spektakel qe  ben krahu  "heroik" me ne krye Jakupin,  Ashimin, ernest Lumin etj per "merita te jashtzakonshme ne Clirimin e Kosoves" qe gjoja u perkasin atyre eshte nji komedi  qe  shkakton vetem  perbuzje tek atdhetaret e vertete. 

Historia e ketyre 5 viteve te fundit mund te pershkruhet figurativisht keshtu...

Ne pyll  kalon nji dite sorkadhja.  Ujku(serbia) ishte shtrire ne diell po ngrohej. Sorkadhja(kosova) me kujdes pa bere zhurme desh te largohej sa e pa ujkun. Nji lepur ben zhurme.. bertet  o ujk o *** i keq ta kaj nanen a po merr vesht. Ujkut  i del gjumi e shikon Sorkadhen...Lepuri(jakupat e halitat) bertet UCK UCK  dhe zhduket ne ferra. Ujku  sulmon Sorkadhen edhe e kapi dhe po e shqyen.  Nji zog(opinioni boteror) fluturon e lajmeron xhaxhi Ariun(Naton). Shpejt se e mbyti Ujku Sorkadhen e shkrete. 
Vjen xhaxhi Ariu dhe  e kap per zverku Ujkun dhe e grushton hundve. 
Ujku iku me bisht nder shale. xhaxhi Ariu e mori ne krah Sorkadhen e gjakosur  dhe i dha uje e po e mjekon ta sheroje.

Del Lepuri nga ferrat dhe i thote Sorkadhes plagosur qe mezi po sherohet ..e moj sorkadhe moj kurv ..une  te shpetova  e ti  nuk me thue falimderit.
Ani  mor lepur  thot e mjera Sorkadhe.. mbasi po don me te falenderue po te falenderoj..cka  me ba tash.
A po ndin oj Sorkadhe  ..thot Lepuri ..nuk due me ta ndie zanin se te ka shpetue Ariu se ta thirra ujkun perseri..
Ani bre lepur qashtu asht thot e mjera Sorkadhe..une duhet me durue se vec kto gjethet e ktij pylli du me hanger ku i ka hanger dhe katragjyshi jem e ti lepur kur je keq mundesh dhe ne tiran me shkue me hanger lakna.

miqesisht 
brari

----------


## Iceberg

Bravo Braro!
Vertet e lezetshme dhe i ke rene pikes. Po lepujt e forumit nuk jane kaq te thelle sa ta kuptojne!!!
Kush ta marri vesh ta veri veth ne.....

----------


## kosovar

Sot në Hage, më 10 qershor 2002, nënë masa të rrepta sigurie dhe maskimi, dëshmoi deshmitari i mbrojtur i quajtur *K6*. Dëshmia e tij, nëse ato çka tha janë vetëm pak të vërteta, të shqiptarët e Kosovës ka hapur një plagë që me vite të tëra asnjë drejtësi nuk do t'i sherojë. 

*K6* paska punuar në Sherbimin Sekret Serb një kohë të gjatë, prej  vitit 1981-1998. Rrëfimi i tij për vrasjet ndërshqiptare janë të tëmerrshme dhe rrënqethëse. Në vazhdim po jap pikat kryesore por shumë në mënyrë telegrafike derisa të mund të siguroj më shumë nga dëshmia e tij:

Vërejtje: Pyetjet janë me shkronja të trasha, përgjigjet e dëshmitarit me rreshta të pjerrtë.

---- *këtu fillojnë vrasjet ndërshqiptare----

Po vëllezërit Gërvalla kush i ka vrarë*? 

_Vëllezërit Gërvalla i ka vra Sigurimi Serb (« shqiptarët « : Selim Brosha, Lutfi Ajazi, Jusuf Karakushi)_. 

Selim Broshën e kanë vrarë persona të panjohur në Prishtinë pas luftës. Jusuf Karakushi jeton në Gjermani dhe ishte shef i Sigurimit të Kosovës pas demonstratave të vitit 1981. 

(v.j)Besoj që tash opinioni shqiptar e ka kuptuar  më mirë pse familja Gërvalla u bëri një varrim familjar herojve të kombit Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvallës dhe nuk lejoi që edhe njëherë të vriten vëllezërit Gërvalla. 
Vrasja e vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zeka është vrasje që mund të krahasohet me vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit

Tash fillojmë me pyetjet dhe përgjigjet tjera: 

*Kush ishte Gaiçi ? 
Gaiçi ishte kordinatori kryesor për Kosovën  

Kush ishte shef i Sigurimit Serb në Prishtinë ?*
_Shef i Sigurimit Serb në Prishtinë ishte Millan Lakoviq ndërsa këshilltar i tij ishte Lutfi Ajazi_

*Kush e ka vra Ministrin e Mbrojtjes  Ahmet Krasniqin ?*
_Ahmet Krasniqin e kanë vrarë njerëzit e Thaçit  konkretisht   Milaim Zeka  vetë i treti._ 

Milaim Zeka ka jetuar kohë të gjatë  në Suedi dhe ka punuar për kompaninë ajrore Jugosllave JAT. Në varrimin e Enver Hoxhes ka marrë pjesë dhe  i ka dorëzuar një lule në emër të rinisë së Kosovës, me të cilin gjest e veja e Hoxhës, Nexha, ka manipuluar një kohë të gjatë. Milaimi ka marrë pjesë, në cilësinë e gazatarit, gjatë punimeve të Konferencës në Rambouillet  dhe në një moment iu ka kërcënuar Mero Bazes me këto fjalë "të vras sikur Ahmet Krasniqin". Milaimi tash është kryetar i Shoqatës së gazetarëve të Kosovës. 

*Për llogari dhe interesa të kujt ka  punuar Thaçi dhe UÇK të cilën e ka udhëhequr ai* ?
_Thaçi ka punuar për interesa të veta dhe të Serbisë_.

*Po politikanët tjerë, a mund ta citoni ndonjë prej tyre çfarë angazhimi kanë pasur* ?
_Demaçi, Qosja, Hyseni, L.Pula, kanë punuar me shumë per interesa 
personale se sa per Kosovën._

*Dini gjë kush e ka vra Hazir Mazrekun ?*
_Hazir Mazrekun e ka vra Sigurimi Serb (pikërisht Lutfi Ajazi)_ 

*Kush e ka vra punëtrorin e policisë Z. Gashi ?* 
_Sokol Bashota e ka vra Gashin qe punonte si polic._

*Po UÇK* ?

_UÇK-se ka vra  policë dhe spiuj,  ata ishin ushtri e popullit. Ndërsa, vëllezërit Kryeziu, të cilët kanë pasur një pompë benzine i ka vra Thaçi dhe Jakup Krasniqi._

*Po Ejup Bajgorën* ?
_Ejup Bajgoren (ispektor i sigurimit serb), e kanë vra Adem Jashari, Rexhep Selimi_.

*Çfarë dini për vrasjen e familjes Jashari* ?
_Hamza ka dashur të dorëzohet por ju ka kërcënuar Ademi. Adem Jashari është hero i kombit_.

*Diçka për sektorin tuaj* ?
_Sektori për zbulim ku kam punuar ka bërë disa kundërzbulime sikur është vrasja, më  31.01.1997, kur edhe i vranë Zahirin Pajazitin, Hakif Zejnullahun dhe  Edmond Hoxhën. Edhe Bejtush Bekën (inspektor të Sig. Serb) e ka vra policia serbe._

*A ka pasur shumë shqiptarë në Sigurimin Serb* ?
_Në Sigurimin Serb kanë punuar rreth 30 shqiptarë, dy prej tyre me funkcione shumë të larta._

*A dinte Sigurimi Serb për UÇK-në, nëse po, prej cilës kohë* ?
_ Sigurimi Serb ka pasur njohuri per bazat e UÇK-se Qysh prej fillimit, po edhe vetë i akuzuari M. ka ditur çdo gjë sepse ka qenë detalisht i informuar._

*A janë maltretuar shqiptarët pasi janë arrestaur nga Sigurimi Sekret Serb*
_Po, në prezencën e Danica Marinkoviqit (avokate famkeqe serbe në Prishtinë, tash e vendosur në Nish) janë rrahur shqiptarët si p.sh. : Avni Klinaku e ndonjë tjetër._ 

Deshmitari vazhdon deshminë e tij edhe më 11.06.2002

----------


## illiriani

me deshmi te sigurimit te huaj po merreni? Kqyrni se ka edhe me shume tjera... por nuk na duhen asgje neve!

Secili shqiptar (per kohen e tij ne cfaredo pozite a opozite) do te pergjigjet per cdo gje anti-shqiptare: vrasje, vllavrasje, propagande, shpifje, spiunazh, kriminalitet etj.,

----------

